# Boga Grip Alternative



## news_watch

Fellow Paddleheads:
I'm looking at Boga grips and wondering what everyone else uses while out horsing in the big toothy ones.
I have this budget 20% off Rapala big jaw thing that has never been used and doesn't work now well enough to inspire enough confidence to get a spot on the boat. It was adverted as SS, but its junk.

I hate to lay out 100$ for something to grab the lower jaw of an infrequenty caught fish. (I'm mostly FW so the thumb gets first dibs).

And I don't care about weight, I can guess that for free. Length is the qualifier.

What go y'all use to subdue that floormat and get him in the box?

Thanks,
NW


----------



## surfnsam

i use the hobie lip gripper, holds well. light, floats, i got the glowin the dark one for 12 bucks. works like a vicegrip pliers


----------



## news_watch

Surfnsam,
Wher did you pick your's up?
I'm near Richmond and have not located one locally.
Always the internet, but would like to spend locally and actually see one before I buy.
Looks like what I need.

thx,

nw


----------



## Too Busy

I use the $20 Berkley. It gets rusty if I don't rinse the salt off, but still works fine.


----------



## uncdub13

I've used a few of the knockoffs, but I feel like quality and construction of the original Boga is worth the money. Now if you're prone to losing things, it's another story.

Also, if you care about weighing fish, the scale is dead-on accurate. Every fish I've weighed on certified scales after the boga has been exactly what the boga showed.


----------



## surfnsam

news-watch any hobie dealer will have them, i dont't know where you are but Backyard boats in annapolis have them


----------



## fish militia

I've got the 2 best Bogas on the market and they were free..My hands

No nets or bogas on my yak, but I do have a ball-peen hammer and a 

gaff :beer:


----------



## SPECKS

These seem to be popular 
http://www.nortonbrassrattler.com/Product_Fish_Grip.htm


----------



## Rick C.

I'll second on the Norton Brass Rattler gripper. Those things are perfect for the Yak. Light,easy to use, doesn't hurt the fish and they float. At $14, best value out there in my opinion.


----------



## O Shin Rin

SPECKS said:


> These seem to be popular
> http://www.nortonbrassrattler.com/Product_Fish_Grip.htm


I've been looking for those


----------



## hillbeach

I vote for the Fish Grip its allsome. Hard to use on flounder though.


----------



## surfnsam

thats the one. works great, better than hands especially when using lures with trebles.


----------



## O Shin Rin

Rick C. said:


> I'll second on the Norton Brass Rattler gripper. Those things are perfect for the Yak. Light,easy to use, doesn't hurt the fish and they float. At $14, best value out there in my opinion.


Do you think ARC might stock those?



jerry


----------



## Excalibur

*Cabelas*

has them:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0


----------



## Trout MAn

Check Captdick.net


----------



## Trout MAn

Captdick.net carries the plastic lip grippers...they work like a charm, he also has everything you need for Yak Fishing


----------



## Surfishn' Dave

*Too late*



O Shin Rin said:


> Do you think ARC might stock those?
> 
> 
> 
> jerry


I went by ARC 2 days ago and checked on these, No they don't have them and neither does Bishops Tackle off of 17. Don't know who might have em in the Tidewater area.


----------



## JAM

*Online and fast*

I have delt with these guys alot since oct this year...HOOK ONE

http://kayakfishinggear.com/thefishgrip-madeintheusa-newcolorspinkandglowinthedark.aspx

JAM


----------



## news_watch

Not in Richmond, and I don't think in farmville.
They offered to order one for me, but with shipping, I'm better off ordering myself.

NW



O Shin Rin said:


> Do you think ARC might stock those?
> 
> 
> 
> jerry


----------



## GRUBMAN

cabellas has them


----------



## ghrousseau

I have the Boga 30lb and it's great. The best part is the head swivels so fish don't get damaged if they spin. If I was going to go with something else I would look at the LIpper4Life. I've seen the cheap plastic ones, and they just look too hard to work with one hand. I also want something beefy that can double as a club.

http://www.bearsden.com/product8389.html


----------



## O Shin Rin

*Got mine - Fish Grip*

at POP's today and they have 2 left redish orange and white , seems a surtain jet ski fun lovin fisherman bought 3 yesterday  so you better get them while you can . I told POP's that I was going to post on [email protected] and he 'll order more.



jerry


----------



## Smashed

The $30 BPS one has actually worked out pretty well for me. It swivels like a Boga, and I tested it and it read identical to a 30# Boga. I've had it for almost 2 years now and no corrosion problems.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_93413_100011005_100000000_100011000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_SEARCH


----------



## SPECKS

O Shin Rin said:


> at POP's today and they have 2 left redish orange and white , seems a surtain jet ski fun lovin fisherman bought 3 yesterday  so you better get them while you can . I told POP's that I was going to post on [email protected] and he 'll order more.
> 
> 
> 
> jerry


Down to just one as of this AM.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave

Just picked up the last one this afternoon.


----------



## O Shin Rin

LOL see what started LOL maybe I'll get an extra minnow next time sweet



jerry


----------



## marty300x2

Ann at Crab Creek has an order in for more for the season. She is located at Lynnhaven Inlet.


----------



## O Shin Rin

*POP'S update*



O Shin Rin said:


> at POP's today and they have 2 left redish orange and white , seems a surtain jet ski fun lovin fisherman bought 3 yesterday  so you better get them while you can . I told POP's that I was going to post on [email protected] and he 'll order more.
> 
> 
> 
> jerry


POP's has got 15 grips in in many colors go by and get some 
tell them jerry sent ya 

jerry


----------

